# It's Done!



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

hey guys just finished the install on my mk5.
hope you guys like:
















there's a intro thread in the mk5 forum where i thanked everyone, but here i'll thank 
Eric and Joe for the install
Andrew for the products
Ramon for letting me know when they were here
and SWOOOOPS for the hardlines


----------



## mk2jettabro (May 6, 2003)

*Re: It's Done! (d.tek)*

I've never actually seen your car, just pictures you take of other people's cars, lookin good!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

french fries


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking real good homie, glad to see it finally bagged on the ccws


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (ocdpvw)*

tek kills it AGAIN!! So ill man, i know the white gold would be the hotness.
How MN? The rEast Coast misses you


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You keeping both cars?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

my couch is yours anytime. my arm is sore from all the fist pumping... gotta fight the beat


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Anymore pics man?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Teebo,yo)*









thats it, full shoot coming soon tho!


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (d.tek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

that looks so good!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_that looks so good!

thanks for being my inspiration, your car looks absolutely STUNNING.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks Great!


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

I never thought a VW would pull of those wheels but that Jetta does. Love it.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

WHHHAAATT?!?! That thing is so HOOTTT


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

it looks so great dude, hows MN treating you they still got snow out there ?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

looks great already, i cant wait to see the new pics


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (rubAdubDUB01)*

I'm not a fan of mkV jettas, but I'd rock that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_I'm not a fan of mkV jettas, but I'd rock that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

to be honest, i completely HATED mk5s, but i bought the car with this envisioned in my mind, and im more than pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*








no more mk4? 
Looks great though. You made me like mkv jettas


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

yes!!!!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

awesome tek, holy **** you moved! **** i wanted a photoshoot


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

****s hot


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: It's Done! (d.tek)*

what finish did you get on those CCWs?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

those hardlines look terrific.


----------



## ecj (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (nap83)*

what did the air setup run you..


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (ecj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ecj* »_what did the air setup run you.. 

can't really nail an exact price cuz the management was from my mk4
wheels are brushed titanium.

_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_those hardlines look terrific. 

yeah, Greg (swoops) is a whiz with hardlines. i HIGHLY suggest anyone who wants hardlines to go to him.
and here's another:








thanks everyone.


_Modified by d.tek at 4:04 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Drool dude. Yes, I'm posting again because it's so epic. Wish I could do hardlines, but... a) Swoops is not anywhere within my proximity b) I'm broke. lmao
Sick shot as usual


----------



## silverGTI05 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (d.tek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good dude...when the R gets done you need to take some pictures for me cuz i know you didnt at show n go!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (silverGTI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverGTI05* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good dude...when the R gets done you need to take some pictures for me cuz i know you didnt at show n go!

i live in Minneapolis now


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (d.tek)*

looks sick. nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You know how i feel man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow this is so sick, i didnt even know u had an MK5


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Sexellent!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (dOWa242)*

thanks everyone!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (d.tek)*

duude, ballin!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (d.tek)*

D.Licious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_duude, ballin!!

you are amazing, i stare at my trunk every day








thanks mike!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (d.tek)*

hawt


----------



## slowNlowDTE (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

The car looks so good. It was a fun time, glad you like it.








Joe


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (slowNlowDTE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowNlowDTE* »_The car looks so good. It was a fun time, glad you like it.








Joe

you are the man dude, thank you SO much for all your help, ill have a picture of your engine bay very soon!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mark.)*

yess


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dannybarone)*

fuuullll win tek. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This looks great but is the 4 really gone?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rawbdee)*

Ohhh man TEK! I am not even a fan of MK5's but this looks amazing! Great work dude, love the choice of style/colors


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rawbdee)*

nah 4 is sitting at home in new jersey in some SORRY ass shape, waiting for some extra money for a new powerplant.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

Tek. . heard a rumor on the radio that there is a new show coming out. . "Fist pump for love" 

set your DVR!!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

Killin it with those mudflaps!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_Killin it with those mudflaps!


----------



## slowNlowDTE (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_Killin it with those mudflaps!

I told you the mud flaps were a good idea..


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_Killin it with those mudflaps!

you know how it do, protect other cars when i fling mud son.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
you know how it do, protect other cars when i fling mud son.

Always caring about others. I should have known


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

looks great. did you un-bag your mk4, or are you just ballin outrageous haha


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Always caring about others. I should have known









you know me









and nah, the 4 is back to coils.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: It's Done! (d.tek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: It's Done! (d.tek)*

siiiick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

